# Limescale in hard water areas



## Celairwen (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

Would someone be able to advise a safe way to remove limescale marks from a glass vivarium?

My exo terra is being ruined by horrible watermarks and I really don't like the idea of using chemicals but wondered if white vinegar would be safe if I rinsed it thoroughly? It might end up smelling a bit like a fish and ship shop!

I also don't want to scratch the glass.

Any tips would be much appreciated. My crestie's viv looks horrible even when it's clean!


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dry the water off with newspaper should work.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Half a lemon, rub it over the glass and then rub with a J-cloth. Alternatively vinegar and newspaper used together works. If these don't then you may need to look into stronger chemicals, see how you go.

Dave


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*limescale*

As you say white vinegar and a soft cloth. You could also you a bit of Windowlene as it's low in pH, as long as you thoroughly rinse it.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

For my phelsuma I use the half lemon method as it is a pain taking everything out and I can just work round bamboo too. It works well and leaves a nice fresh smell!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

You could use R/O water as well as this leaves no marks when it dries.


----------



## Celairwen (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips guys, I'll definitely give them a go


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

petman99 said:


> You could use R/O water as well as this leaves no marks when it dries.


where can you get it from cheaply and reliably, i'm hesitant to use the stuff designated for car batterys (de-ionised) as i read that it may potentially not be R/O as well de-ionised and may even have bacteria/ fungal spores etc in it


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

A lot of aquatic retailers sell RO water by the barrel full. In the Maidenhead aquatics where i work, we sell 25 litres for £3.50

josh


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

I just use a stanley blade and make sure the glass is kept wet. Not scratched it yet. Can feel with the blade once its all off as it goes nice and smooth to scrape.


----------



## Ribbit (Aug 12, 2013)

I was worried about water marks on the glass from spraying the vivarium daily and was advised to use Mineral Water... So far so good but time will tell. As for removing limescale and water marks, I used to use a razor blade aquarium scraper:









I would give the sides a light spray with water and lightly scrape, always seemed to do the trick. Safer than using any kind of Chemical natural or man-made


----------

